# Gas Furnace??



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

My question is, is it okay for my acrylic tubing to be like this? its coming from my Pressure Switch into the Draft Inducer as you see in the picture.Its building some-type of corrosion inside the tube, Is it normal or? and i replaced the tubing not long ago.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like you may have a bit of corrosion in the blower housing, and its making its way to that switch. That switch should be part of a proof circuit to make sure there is airflow before ignition of the burners. Your connections look tight so I wouldn't think they're leaking. I'd be more concerned about the housing, and the source of the corrosion.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

okay, ill open up the blower housing and see if i can find the problem, but in case i don't, would you consider exchanging the blower for a new one?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

When i raise the temp on my thermostat after a couple of minutes, the furnace keeps blowing cold air and it wont shutoff, you think this could be the source of that problem as well?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

There are a lot of safeties built in, so that may/may not be related. The blower is blowing, so that's good for now. What is the make/model of the unit, and/ or take a picture of the unit's schematic if its available.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

here is the pictures you wanted, i hope it helps..


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I see the pressure switch must prove/close to allow power to the ignition module. Can you perform a voltage or continuity check on/across that switch? Do you hear the unit clicking, trying to light the fire when you call for heat?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

No it just turns on without no clicking sound and turns off within 5-mintues, but the cold still runs.Now do you want me to test the Pressure switch terminals with the multimeter for continuity?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The switch will test as open when the furnace is off. It will test closed when the is running/blowing.

If it were mine, I would use a jumper to take out of the circuit to test.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If you can identify the ignition/burner module you can check to see if 24v is present to ground at the input power terminal(blue wire) with the blower running. If no voltage, you'd work back to the pressure switch, and the main board. If voltage looks good at the burner module input, check for voltage out on the gas solenoid leads. The burner module may have gone out, but they are pretty reliable.

Usually the rollout switch will shut all power down, so nothing would run, but its worth a look to see if its tripped. 

Be careful working with gas.


----------

